# Ecran Bleu Démarage iBook



## Gaby (29 Juin 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous, je suis sur un iBook 1,2 Ghz 10.4

J'ai un gros soucis : mon ordinateur &#233;tait assez lent depuis quelques jours et apr&#232;s l'avoir laisser en tourner pendant plusieurs heures (il est donc pass&#233; en veille), j'ai voulu le relancer. Et l&#224;, l'&#233;cran de veille est rest&#233; noir malgr&#232;s les mouvements de souris et tapotage au clavier (espace etc.). Je pr&#233;cise que la diode blanche sur l'avant ne clignotait pas comme elle devait le faire quand on est en veille.

J'ai voulu le red&#233;marer mais apr&#232;s le son de d&#233;marrage, l'&#233;cran bleu est apparut et est rest&#233; : aucune icone, pas de curseur, juste l'&#233;cran bleu. J'ai red&#233;mar&#233; plusieurs fois, une fois j'ai r&#233;ussit &#224; retrouver le bureau (mais j'ai &#233;t&#233; oublig&#233; de red&#233;marer juste apr&#232;s) et deux fois j'ai eu la page avec la chenille circulaire et le logo d'apple (et l'ordinateur en est rest&#233; l&#224. Les autres fois je suis rest&#233; sur l'&#233;cran bleu.

Mon ordinateur fait du bruit, il gr&#233;sille sans cesse (comme quand le disque dur cherche) et j'ai l'impression que &#231;a vient du disque dur mais j'y connais pas grand chose. Auriez-vous une id&#233;e ? J'ai cherch&#233; sur les forums mais je n'ai pas vraiment trouv&#233; mon cas. Merci

P.S.: j'ai essay&#233; le red&#233;marage avec commande+ctrl ; commande+option+P+R ; commande+S rien ne marche et mon &#233;ran bleu est toujours l&#224; ...


----------



## Tam.Tam (29 Juin 2007)

Alors l&#224; je ne dirai qu'une chose....disque dur OUT.... 
Tu as tout les symptomes en tout cas d'un disque dur qui a rendu l'ame.
D&#233;sol&#233; pour toi, mais va falloir envisager de le changer...c'est assez complexe mais ya pas mal de tuto qui explique comment faire et puis &#231;a peut etre l'occasion de mettre un disque dur plus gros!
j'esp&#232;re que tu as des sauvegardes de tes donn&#233;es.???


----------



## Gaby (1 Juillet 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour ta r&#233;ponse, j'ai amen&#233; mon iBook chez un petit r&#233;parateur. Il m'a dit que mon disque &#233;tait mort effectivement mais qu'en plus il y avait un autre probl&#232;me genre carte m&#232;re HS (c'&#233;tait pas un sp&#233;cialiste mac, il m'a fait &#231;a gratos). Bien s&#251;r, comme je suis pas tr&#232;s malin je n'ai pas fait de sauvegarde depuis pr&#232;s d'un an. Donc j'ai perdu mes donn&#233;es et je vais surement devoir d&#233;bourser plusieurs centaines d'euros pour racheter un portable d'occaz' (vu que le prix de la carte m&#232;re est sup&#233;rieur &#224; la c&#244;te de mon iBook) ... :-(


----------



## Tam.Tam (1 Juillet 2007)

Vu les symptomes de ta machine, je ne pense pas que la carte mère soit morte, et ça j'en mettrai presque ma main à couper...
je suis plus que certain que seul ton disque dur est mort, auquel cas tu achete un disque dur 2,5 pouces avec interface ATA IDE et tu le change, ça te prendra une aprem et tu redécouvrira ton mac j'en suis persuadé.
En effet si ta carte mere serait morte -> tu n'aurai certainement pas le gong de démarrage et encore moins l'écran bleu et encore moins tu aurai réussi à aller sur le bureau lors d'un de tes redémarrage!

@+


----------

